# What are good and bad community fish?



## Fishluver08 (Apr 2, 2013)

I want to get a small tank with about 10 fish in it.However i don't want mean fish.Any suggestions?:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How small is small?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I love danios, they do well with small spaces, and they're hardy as rocks. Tetras, guppies, and cory cats are peaceful as well. Avoid barbs, gourami, and betta. All of these can be territorial, aggressive, or unruly. You can find a lot of good reasources online. Stay away from anything marked "Semi-Aggressive", and make sure you check to see how big it'll grow.


----------

